# How to tell Rome Targa inserts apart?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure they say it on them in bubbled out lettering.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope... other than 2 being marked with L and 2 being marked R they look the same.

Doesn't say anything on the back.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Unless I am mistaken, I recall on my Targa`s (they are a few years old) you get the change in stiffnees by either using the inserts or riding without them. I don`t think there are different inserts. Not positive on this mind you, just what I recall from setting mine up....:dunno:


No pad for soft. Medium inserts for Medium and Stiff inserts for more response.


Via Rome's website:

PF Adjust Ankle Strap
3 flex options in one strap via removable 45D and 65D EVA pads: soft, medium and supportive


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Ah yeah, I just found that also...my bad. Well, is it possible that you got a box with two of the same? You are right, they sure look exactly the same and I also see no other numbers....:dunno:


I just sent an email to Rome.

Hope these things ride like butter...cause I'm less than impressed so far. They are sending me new highbacks as the bindings came with paint chipping on the highbacks new out of the box


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's paint it'll be chipped after 1 day on the mountain.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's paint it'll be chipped after 1 day on the mountain.


I know.. thats why I didn't return them. Personally feel it should be after 1 day on mountain not new out of box:dunno:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I heard that chipped binding paint gives you +2 on rails. You should just keep those ones. It appears that fault is quite common on the romes at the moment, shame that such a nice binding has such a simple fault, that they must know about (due to the number of warranty issues they must have had over it) and haven't managed to rectify.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I too can't tell the difference between the inserts. 

I have some paint chipping where you'd expect it(where the highback rotates) and I can tell if you ding 'em the paint is gonna start flaking off.

Other than the paint though everything feels solid while handling them and all the adjustments the bindings allow is very nice. I wish it would snow already so I can get out there and try them.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

fattrav said:


> I heard that chipped binding paint gives you +2 on rails. You should just keep those ones. It appears that fault is quite common on the romes at the moment, shame that such a nice binding has such a simple fault, that they must know about (due to the number of warranty issues they must have had over it) and haven't managed to rectify.


When I reached out to them about it they said they hadn't seen it in their testing of this years models and were surprised. Too their credit they have been really good to deal with.

While not a performance impacting issue... its a shame they cant figure out something as simple as paint.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

do your targas have a white insert in them already? it may be that they gave you 2 pairs of red (stiffer) inserts by accident. I know with my targas i had the white inserts already in them and the red ones in the box, my understanding is that for soft you ride no inserts, medium you use white and stiffer you use red. i could be wrong but thats what i was told by the rome rep here in Aus.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> Ya I too can't tell the difference between the inserts.
> 
> I have some paint chipping where you'd expect it(where the highback rotates) and I can tell if you ding 'em the paint is gonna start flaking off.
> 
> Other than the paint though everything feels solid while handling them and all the adjustments the bindings allow is very nice. I wish it would snow already so I can get out there and try them.


Yup... when rotating the highbacks it creates contact with the healcup that leads to paint flacking. 

I agree that other than the paint.. the bindings feel really solid.

I'll post back when I get a response from Rome on the inserts.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> do your targas have a white insert in them already? it may be that they gave you 2 pairs of red (stiffer) inserts by accident. I know with my targas i had the white inserts already in them and the red ones in the box, my understanding is that for soft you ride no inserts, medium you use white and stiffer you use red. i could be wrong but thats what i was told by the rome rep here in Aus.


All four are red (photo on first page). Red came in them and red in the box.:dunno:


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Same lol! All four of mine are the red inserts.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey guys

Sorry for the confusion between the C-Flex inserts. Since the Bjorn colorway is Red/Black, and the additional sets are usually Red, they definitely look very similar. For reference, the inserts that come in the ankle straps are the mid-flex, and the additional set in the box is the stiffer set. The part numbers will be the same since the same mold is used for the inserts, but the material is slightly different.

The best way to check the stiffness of the inserts is to use your thumb and pointer finger to squeeze the center "bar" running through it. One will be noticeably tougher to press down. This is what gives the added stiffness and response to the insert and ultimately the ankle strap.

If you've ever got questions on anything, definitely feel free to shoot us an email - ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com. For all warranty concerns, consult our warranty website at Rome Warranty.

Shred on,
Rome SDS


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

*squeezes the inserts for 5 minutes*

Ah, think I got them sorted now. To me the difference is kinda subtle, but I do feel less give in the stiffer inserts along that bar. I guess going for the fancier colourway has the disadvantage of making it harder to differentiate the inserts. :laugh: Ah well, they're marked now so all's fine; thanks for the tip!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry for the confusion between the C-Flex inserts. Since the Bjorn colorway is Red/Black, and the additional sets are usually Red, they definitely look very similar. For reference, the inserts that come in the ankle straps are the mid-flex, and the additional set in the box is the stiffer set. The part numbers will be the same since the same mold is used for the inserts, but the material is slightly different.
> 
> ...



Now, that there is customer service. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The paint chips on these as well? The ones they had at the demo here weren't chipped noticeably. Maybe because the Bjorn black/red hides it better. I don't know and really don't care lol.

If you get rid of these bindings (I know you aren't Chef, just making a point) because of paint chipping, you're going be missing out.

I can't wait until I get my Targas. Great bindings if you're looking for responsiveness. I need all of you to give your thoughts on that new Toe Strap too so I'm not the only crazy one ranting about how awesome they are :laugh:

And yea, Rome has great customer service.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Want to solve the paint chip problem get red and black sharpies.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry for the confusion between the C-Flex inserts. Since the Bjorn colorway is Red/Black, and the additional sets are usually Red, they definitely look very similar. For reference, the inserts that come in the ankle straps are the mid-flex, and the additional set in the box is the stiffer set. The part numbers will be the same since the same mold is used for the inserts, but the material is slightly different.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. As I mention earlier.... your customer service has been top notch.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> *squeezes the inserts for 5 minutes*
> 
> Ah, think I got them sorted now. To me the difference is kinda subtle, but I do feel less give in the stiffer inserts along that bar. I guess going for the fancier colourway has the disadvantage of making it harder to differentiate the inserts. :laugh: Ah well, they're marked now so all's fine; thanks for the tip!


Just went through the same exercise.



Leo said:


> The paint chips on these as well? The ones they had at the demo here weren't chipped noticeably. Maybe because the Bjorn black/red hides it better. I don't know and really don't care lol.
> 
> If you get rid of these bindings (I know you aren't Chef, just making a point) because of paint chipping, you're going be missing out.
> 
> ...


I have no intentions on getting rid of the bindings.... just strapping in at home I would agree that the toe strap is ridiculous!!! If we get the storm their calling for this week I may give em a go this weekend


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey guys
> 
> The best way to check the stiffness of the inserts is to use your thumb and pointer finger to squeeze the center "bar" running through it. One will be noticeably tougher to press down. This is what gives the added stiffness and response to the insert and ultimately the ankle strap.


I keep screwing around with these... and there is nothing remotely close to a "noticeable" difference between any of the inserts:dunno:.. at least that i can perceive


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

The difference was real subtle to me... unless maybe I was having some sort of placebo effect earlier? But one pair of inserts felt like I could also curl them a little easier in the palm of my hand.

As for the paint chipping I took a closer look at the highback. When I took them out of the box the first time and unfolded the highback, I had paint chips come off around where they're screwed in and fall into my lap.:laugh: Feeling the edge of where the paint chipped(and picking at it) it feels like the paint is more securely bonded at that point. I don't think the paint will flake off any further and any scratches/dings will be just that, scratches and dings. It could be whatever base coat is used to adhere the paint just didn't get sprayed on thick around the screw holes leading to the minimal flaking... but I dunno what their process is so this is all just theory I'm making up in my head hehe.



Leo said:


> I can't wait until I get my Targas. Great bindings if you're looking for responsiveness. I need all of you to give your thoughts on that new Toe Strap too so I'm not the only crazy one ranting about how awesome they are


They're definitely freaking awesome. :laugh: After I got done setting up my bindings I did a few presses to get a feel for their flex. My Burton Mission and Ride LX(before the webbed toe cap) both would lose conformity to my boot when I really flexed them which is when they would sometimes slip up and off my toe. These Conformist caps on the Targa just kept bear-hugging my boot. 

I really want to get these out on the hill. Just standing in the middle of the room with these on makes me feel like it's gonna make my Never Summer SL ten times more responsive than before.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

The more I think about this (puts on flame suit)... Im actually considering going in a different direction Just not stoked about the quality (nonperformance impacting or not). Gonna sleep on it overnight.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

hehe no need to feel bad about not digging them Chef. If you do return them, might I suggest trying out Flux SF45's? They were the main contender I strongly thought about purchasing instead of the Targas. They're the same price and fill the same role. I went with the Targas mainly for the canted footbeds.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

if you take them back because of paint chipping you will be missing out on a seriously good binding, just my opinion


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm hoping to cash in on some "paint chipping windfall" later on in the season!


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> hehe no need to feel bad about not digging them Chef. If you do return them, might I suggest trying out Flux SF45's? They were the main contender I strongly thought about purchasing instead of the Targas. They're the same price and fill the same role. I went with the Targas mainly for the canted footbeds.





cjcameron11 said:


> if you take them back because of paint chipping you will be missing out on a seriously good binding, just my opinion


Yup... you both may be right but I returned the Targa's. But it wasn't just bc of the paint chipping... also bc I couldn't tell the inserts apart and I wasn't stoked with the fit of my 9.5 boot (with shrinkage) in the L/XL.

Nothing against Rome.. their customer service is amazing!!! bc of this I bought my girl a pair of Madison's that she wanted.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Chef,

Bummer about the bindings, really sorry they didn't work out. If you could shoot us an email with what kind of boots you've got, we can definitely look into the fit issue. 

Thanks man, stoked to hear you picked up a pair of Madisons!

Rome SDS


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Chef Jer said:


> Yup... you both may be right but I returned the Targa's. But it wasn't just bc of the paint chipping... also bc I couldn't tell the inserts apart and I wasn't stoked with the fit of my 9.5 boot (with shrinkage) in the L/XL.


just out of curiosity did you try pulling the heel hoop back? i have a size s/m 390s and my size 9 boots didnt seem to fit in them at first(they fit fine in the actual binding but the toe strap didnt seem long enough to ratchet down properly) but once i realized you could adjust the heel hoop it made them fit perfect.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> just out of curiosity did you try pulling the heel hoop back? i have a size s/m 390s and my size 9 boots didnt seem to fit in them at first(they fit fine in the actual binding but the toe strap didnt seem long enough to ratchet down properly) but once i realized you could adjust the heel hoop it made them fit perfect.


To be clear... it wasn't that they didn't fit... they didn't fit as tight as I wanted. I adjusted the foot bend and strap position but to get the toe strap as tight as I like I was basically out of ladder

It really wasn't one issue that caused me to return them but more a combo a few little things.

That said.. Rome's service is great and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to others and I will still consider them for future gear.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

It seems for me the boot size 9, or 9.5 (with shrink) does not always fit so well into medium or small binders.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Chef Jer said:


> To be clear... it wasn't that they didn't fit... they didn't fit as tight as I wanted. I adjusted the foot bend and strap position but to get the toe strap as tight as I like I was basically out of ladder
> 
> It really wasn't one issue that caused me to return them but more a combo a few little things.
> 
> That said.. Rome's service is great and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to others and I will still consider them for future gear.


ok that makes sense, if you ever get another pair the s/m might fit perfectly if you pull the hoop back depending on the boot. ive been riding vans and celsius


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ok that makes sense, if you ever get another pair the s/m might fit perfectly if you pull the hoop back depending on the boot. ive been riding vans and celsius


I was reluctant to get the s/m bc I can't predict that my next boots will have a reduced foot print. Didn't want to potentially wind up in the opposite situation down the road.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Chef,
> 
> Bummer about the bindings, really sorry they didn't work out. If you could shoot us an email with what kind of boots you've got, we can definitely look into the fit issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks... my girl really likes the Madisons and can't wait to ride them.


----------

